# Constant braxton hicks contractions



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi ladies

I have been having bh contractions everytime i stand up or walk about for about 2 weeks they have become increasingly uncomfortable over the last 2 days and now im geting them when im just sitting or lying down doing nothing they are making breathing very difficult & uncomfortable, nothing i do eases the discomfort or stops the contractions, is this normal ?

BBx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Seems rather extreme from what you are describing, have you had your urine checked recently as urine infections can feel like this when pregnant.  It could also baby trying to get a better position or your body's way of telling you to rest.

Consult someone tomorrow if no better, or call your local helpline for advice

Hope that helps

Jan


----------



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi Jan

I went to docs and have indeed got a blader infection ive been given some antibiotics and im much better - Thank you so very much for the advice i was in agony but thought it was normal    I wont make that mistake again 

Caroline xx


----------

